

Ask HN: What are your favourite HN Hacks? - alexandros

I was thinking that there are a lot of HN-related greasemonkey scripts, websites, apps, etc. but there is no place to find them all (that I know of). This is a thread to gather the best ones. Which ones do you use?
======
yan
I click on 'threads' every once in a while to see who replied to me and what
my karma is for my recent comments. Not exactly a hack, but I use it often.

------
zeynel1
I find this search page is useful <http://searchyc.com/> but the same is
achieved by Google domain search as well.

